# First Post In This Forum :)



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all just like to share some pics of things that i have


































Cheers,
Kase


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Kase bet me before I can put my first post about marines haha. Awesome Pictures!

Meow


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Kase are those from your prop tank?? They look amazing... That first one is so bloody blue! what is it called?


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Meow 

Ciddian, those are all in my prop tank and that blue thing is actually an Algae

Cheers,
Kase


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

here is my buddy "Bruce"









Cheers,
Kase


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

kase, nice pics!!
mantis shrimp are cool..
whats that algae called by the way??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I remeber him!!!!!!! He's looking great!!


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Ran, not sure of the name can't get a proper ID on it anywhere

Thanks Cidd


----------



## Kase (Mar 22, 2006)

just some more pics

































Cheers,
Kase


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice Kase .


----------

